# Character Amiibo Cards: Values on the Rise



## tajikey (Feb 21, 2020)

Because of New Horizons, the value of Amiibo cards are seemingly on the rise, at least on eBay. If you're looking for a specific character, I'd strongly suggest you get in now before the game hits, as the prices are certain to continue climbing the closer we get to the game, and shortly after.

This post is also a heads up for investors looking to make a couple bucks. I purchased 18 packs this morning of Series 4 for $69 plus tax, hoping to find Stitches. I can't find him (thanks, Dewy!) for less than $20 on eBay, so thinking he's not the only one in that series that's going for a decent amount. I used to buy and sell sports cards, so I have experience in the market, and think right now is the time to get in as a collector or flipper, before the prices skyrocket.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 21, 2020)

Yeah they’ve been increasing lately. I tried to get Raddle and Lucky and they were both around $26 each. I was able to get them on Etsy though (a fan made version), for around $6 each. They work perfectly though. 
I’ve been buying a couple of amiibos before horizons and I noticed a lot of them have increased within the last two months. Even the lower tier characters that nobody likes.


----------



## Dewy (Feb 21, 2020)

(Stitches is a boy, hehe c: )

One option that I haven?t seen anyone mention is to buy fan-made Amiibo cards off Etsy. I bought 10 cards for like $1.50 each.
For collectors they probably aren?t an option since they?re fake, but they work exactly the same as the real amiibo cards for those players who just want a specific villager. I have Stitches, the Sanrio cards, and a few others that all work perfectly despite being fan-made. 
Compared to my real cards, they?re a little more flimsy and a little smaller. But more or less the same

Edit: OH Bluebellie just mentioned this above me ha


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 21, 2020)

Right. Yesterday the beau card was $15. Today $22. I bought it because I had $10 gift card.


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 21, 2020)

There are "fake" cards you can buy for like 4 euros. They are the same as the amiibo cards and you can use them normal xD It's a good option they are never out of stock or get more expensive. 

For me I just want to be able to invite my favorit bunch of villagers. I don't care if they are original cards or not ^^


----------



## Fey (Feb 21, 2020)

You’re right, those prices did dramatically go up! I’m glad I anticipated the continued amiibo functionality and got all my favorites last year.

(P.S. It’s the Amiibo Festival version, but I’d consider parting with my Stitches card if you want him as a villager in NH)


----------



## tajikey (Feb 21, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> Yeah they’ve been increasing lately. I tried to get Raddle and Lucky and they were both around $26 each. I was able to get them on Etsy though (a fan made version), for around $6 each. They work perfectly though.
> I’ve been buying a couple of amiibos before horizons and I noticed a lot of them have increased within the last two months. Even the lower tier characters that nobody likes.





Dewy said:


> (Stitches is a boy, hehe c: )
> 
> One option that I haven’t seen anyone mention is to buy fan-made Amiibo cards off Etsy. I bought 10 cards for like $1.50 each.
> For collectors they probably aren’t an option since they’re fake, but they work exactly the same as the real amiibo cards for those players who just want a specific villager. I have Stitches, the Sanrio cards, and a few others that all work perfectly despite being fan-made.
> ...





Mokuren said:


> There are "fake" cards you can buy for like 4 euros. They are the same as the amiibo cards and you can use them normal xD It's a good option they are never out of stock or get more expensive.
> 
> For me I just want to be able to invite my favorit bunch of villagers. I don't care if they are original cards or not ^^



Thanks for the heads up on the "act-alikes," and for the clarification on Stitches' being a boy. 

There's a fellow teacher on campus here that says she's planning on programming those cards and selling them. I've got a special connection to the ones I want, so will do my best to get the actual cards, but if all else fails, I can probably buy them from her.


----------



## frogkisses (Feb 21, 2020)

I’m thinking Nintendo will start to make new packs of the cards, especially with the new characters we will be getting. It might be worth to hold off and see. I’m really hoping they do, because paying $10-$30 per card is actually insane!


----------



## Dacroze (Feb 21, 2020)

Even all the "fake" cards are way overpriced if you just want your the ingame functionality. You can make your own NFC Tags if you have an Android phone and the correct NFC Tag (the tags are pretty cheap on AliExpress, I bought 100 for like 16€ including shipping). So if a friend or I really want a villager or NPC card I'll just make one for a price of like 16ct per card.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 21, 2020)

I'd love to get Midge and Dizzy, but I'm not paying crazy money to get their cards.


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 21, 2020)

Hopefully Nintendo re-releases the waves of cards and adds new ones for the new villagers, that would help drive their price down a bit.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 21, 2020)

I just bought Static's card yesterday for like $9 USD. 

Now I just need Hazel, Filbert, Ricky and a few others. Thank goodness I have Sally's card already.


----------



## kkfenrir (Feb 21, 2020)

I could see them re-releasing the previous amiibo cards alongside a new series for the new villagers!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 21, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> Yeah they’ve been increasing lately. I tried to get Raddle and Lucky and they were both around $26 each. I was able to get them on Etsy though (a fan made version), for around $6 each. They work perfectly though.
> I’ve been buying a couple of amiibos before horizons and I noticed a lot of them have increased within the last two months. Even the lower tier characters that nobody likes.



This. Just make sure they say NFC on the listing.


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 21, 2020)

Dacroze said:


> Even all the "fake" cards are way overpriced if you just want your the ingame functionality. You can make your own NFC Tags if you have an Android phone and the correct NFC Tag (the tags are pretty cheap on AliExpress, I bought 100 for like 16? including shipping). So if a friend or I really want a villager or NPC card I'll just make one for a price of like 16ct per card.



Awesome! I will try this for sure. Thanks for the idea,  watching a tutorial right now xD


----------



## jcmbangor (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up...I have most of my fave villager cards and all 16 figures but needed Hippeux for New Horizons play. Since last week, the price has doubled on Amazon...but I found one there for $3 and free shipping and bought it. Probably could get it cheaper, but just wanted it done.
Good to hear about the cost and quality of the custom etsy cards...If I need any more I may go that route.


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

i haven?t purchased any for the main reason that they?re very expensive - i didn?t realize there was fanmade versions on etsy though, so maybe i?ll invest in those


----------



## tajikey (Feb 21, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i haven’t purchased any for the main reason that they’re very expensive - i didn’t realize there was fanmade versions on etsy though, so maybe i’ll invest in those



I'm surprised Nintendo hasn't asked that these be taken down, and that Etsy allows them to remain available. There has to be some sort of patent infringement case here.


----------



## Believe (Feb 21, 2020)

So glad I did a majority of my trading last year! Some of these prices are crazzyyyy making me want to go through the hassle of selling my spare stitches / fang ..


----------



## mayortash (Feb 21, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'm surprised Nintendo hasn't asked that these be taken down, and that Etsy allows them to remain available. There has to be some sort of patent infringement case here.



Etsy doesn?t moderate their platform. It?s why there?s tons of Disney stuff on there too. But I agree with you, I find it unusual Nintendo haven?t filed takedowns - though glad it opens it up as an option for people to get the cards they want without spending ridiculous money!


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 21, 2020)

I also bought one of those boxes for series 3, they are very cheap if you count them per pack. 18 pack for $60 is about $3.33 per pack.

I am not too big on fake cards but I get that paying so much for one card is obsessive. I love trading and am always down!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 21, 2020)

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they actually reprint the cards to make them more available now. I thought I saw something yesterday about one of the Isabelle amiibo figures getting a reprint. 

It just feels like easy money for Nintendo. They don't even have to develop them. They already did that work. They just need to make more copies and sell them. The demand is definitely going to be there because of New Horizons.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 21, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> I also bought one of those boxes for series 3, they are very cheap if you count them per pack. 18 pack for $60 is about $3.33 per pack.
> 
> I am not too big on fake cards but I get that paying so much for one card is obsessive. I love trading and am always down!



Agreed on the price. I need trade bait for Merengue (Series 3, hint hint) and Molly (Series 1), and hopefully my Series 4 packs deliver.


----------



## Azrael (Feb 21, 2020)

Yeah I hope they rerelease the cards for people!


----------



## kkfenrir (Feb 21, 2020)

A restock for UK and Japan was just confirmed!
Animal Crossing World Details: link here!


----------



## tajikey (Feb 21, 2020)

inkogeki said:


> A restock for UK and Japan was just confirmed!
> Animal Crossing World Details: link here!



That'll be great. Hopefully they drop around the same time as the game and system.


----------



## cicely (Feb 21, 2020)

Stitches comes in a three-pack with Goldie and Rosie, along with the Isabelle and Digby figures in an Amiibo festival package. They were like 15 dollars on ebay a few weeks ago bc I think people are desperate to get rid of their AF stuff, it probably changed though.
If you have less popular villagers in mind, I saw  them going for 99 cents each on eBay


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 21, 2020)

inkogeki said:


> A restock for UK and Japan was just confirmed!
> Animal Crossing World Details: link here!



If they're actually doing that, I bet we'll see another set of these in the future with the new NPCs and new villagers.


----------



## Lime_ (Feb 21, 2020)

Yes!! You're right, I've never got an amiibo card and I've been looking for one a few days before the Nintendo Direct. Yesterday I checked the prices and they skyrocketed  I found Marshall for 50$ lol so crazy.


----------



## LokiBoy (Feb 21, 2020)

Don't buy anything right now. Nintendo is very very likely going to be rereleasing all of the sets in the next couple of days across all regions. It will be like Smash Bros only with the cards being released again instead of amiibo.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 21, 2020)

I guess that's the rub, right? We can wait and buy packs in hopes of getting the character we want, or we can pay a small premium to buy the exact villager we want.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

Yeah, I wanted to buy Fang's card, but it was $40 on Ebay, so no way.

People really do take advantage.


----------



## jim (Feb 21, 2020)

oof, the series 3 and 4 card packs are sold out on the japanese my nintendo shop. we'll probably see more restocks at retailers though so that's good.

i'm glad i managed to snag some cheap cards of my more beloved villagers before this direct. before i didn't usually see popular villagers go for more than $20-25 individually on eBay but now they're not only more scarce but way more expensive. the fact that we're getting reprints though is a breath of fresh air.

i think we're going to see a lot more amiibo card trading going on when new horizons drops.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 21, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yeah, I wanted to buy Fang's card, but it was $40 on Ebay, so no way.
> 
> People really do take advantage.



For whatever reason, wolf villagers fetch a premium.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

tajikey said:


> For whatever reason, wolf villagers fetch a premium.



I paid $40 for Deirdre a couple of years ago. Never again, that was insane.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 21, 2020)

Hopefully, the prices will level out soon somehow. I've been working on completing my collection, but I still don't have them all. I do have most of the super popular ones, so that is good. I hope this will prompt Nintendo to do a reprint on amiibo cards, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 21, 2020)

The packs and the boxes have gone up so much within the last few hours. Insane! I should have started sooner, I knew I wanted to complete this collection regardless of functionality in the new game. 

DANG U NINTENDO!


----------



## LilD (Feb 21, 2020)

https://www.gonintendo.com/stories/355478-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-getting-a-reprint-in-japan

Hold off on those ebay purchases!

Info posted earlier. I was excited lol


----------



## rezberri (Feb 21, 2020)

i hope they end up selling the amiibo cards again because it's a feature for this game on launch, not something added on in a free update. it'll also suck for the people just getting into the animal crossing series with new horizons to find a villager they absolutely love while researching or something but be unable to buy it because it $420 on amazon and ebay and the random packs aren't sold anymore. i guess they could always trade for the villager, but we don't even know if that works.

if they're put out for sale again, i hope they're redesigned so that the new acnh villagers are added, the rv villagers are given a regular card, and they're designed so that it fits the themes/aesthetic of the game. the current amiibo cards fit the amiibo festival game's theme, and we all know that that game's just kinda dead. the only things that lived from that era are amiibo cards and figures, and since they were so successful they should just be polished up and put on shelves again. there's no reason to have exclusivity since nintendo doesn't profit off of the resales and fake cards.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LilD said:


> https://www.gonintendo.com/stories/355478-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-getting-a-reprint-in-japan
> 
> Hold off on those ebay purchases!



i could give u a big ol' smooch i just made a comment about amiibo cards reprint and after i hit post i see your post above mine, standing like a figure of guidance.


----------



## LilD (Feb 21, 2020)

rezberri said:


> i hope they end up selling the amiibo cards again because it's a feature for this game on launch, not something added on in a free update. it'll also suck for the people just getting into the animal crossing series with new horizons to find a villager they absolutely love while researching or something but be unable to buy it because it $420 on amazon and ebay and the random packs aren't sold anymore. i guess they could always trade for the villager, but we don't even know if that works.
> 
> if they're put out for sale again, i hope they're redesigned so that the new acnh villagers are added, the rv villagers are given a regular card, and they're designed so that it fits the themes/aesthetic of the game. the current amiibo cards fit the amiibo festival game's theme, and we all know that that game's just kinda dead. the only things that lived from that era are amiibo cards and figures, and since they were so successful they should just be polished up and put on shelves again. there's no reason to have exclusivity since nintendo doesn't profit off of the resales and fake cards.
> 
> ...



I was just browsing ebay myself. $149.00 per series set.  Just figured I'd Google any news about reprints.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

LilD said:


> https://www.gonintendo.com/stories/355478-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-getting-a-reprint-in-japan
> 
> Hold off on those ebay purchases!



I'd never buy packs though.

I just buy cards of who I want. 
Still, remakes would put more (doubles) into circulation.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 21, 2020)

LilD said:


> https://www.gonintendo.com/stories/355478-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-getting-a-reprint-in-japan
> 
> Hold off on those ebay purchases!
> 
> Info posted earlier. I was excited lol



That's nice. Hopefully they will reprint them in English too. I don't mind Japanese cards, but I would prefer it if the names were in English so I could read them.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 21, 2020)

Yeah some of these cards are crazy expensive. Usually if I can't find them for a cheap price on eBay for $1-5 then I look to this Esty seller that I discovered that prints any card from any series for $5.40. Nor do I wanna test my luck trying to open a pack of 6 cards.. unless it's a series with the new villagers.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 22, 2020)

LilD said:


> https://www.gonintendo.com/stories/355478-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-getting-a-reprint-in-japan
> 
> Hold off on those ebay purchases!
> 
> Info posted earlier. I was excited lol



I don't know how much this will affect the current market. You could risk paying $5 for 6 cards in the hopes of getting what you want, or you can drop $10 on eBay for a guarantee. 

I also think if Nintendo runs the printers for the US, they'll go after Etsy


----------



## Breesasha (Feb 22, 2020)

I haven't gone on Ebay yet but I am hoping that I won't have an issue finding it closer to the game's release. I did order some random packs from Amazon.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 22, 2020)

Breesasha said:


> I haven't gone on Ebay yet but I am hoping that I won't have an issue finding it closer to the game's release. I did order some random packs from Amazon.



Etsy has some great fan made cards, basically any card you want, for a couple of bucks!


----------



## daffy (Feb 22, 2020)

I am glad they're reprinting some of the cards now, but I won't be getting any more as I have more than enough, and to get the last villagers I really wanted, I used the NFC tag trick. You can buy NFC tags in card format that are roughly the size of an amiibo card (albeit thicker and heavier), print the card image and stick it on if you want a certain look. Instead of paying ?20 or so for one of the Welcome Amiibo villagers, I paid 35p. I would have liked the actual cards but cannot justify paying that kind of money. A lot of them were unavailable on eBay too.


----------



## LilD (Feb 22, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I don't know how much this will affect the current market. You could risk paying $5 for 6 cards in the hopes of getting what you want, or you can drop $10 on eBay for a guarantee.
> 
> I also think if Nintendo runs the printers for the US, they'll go after Etsy



My hope is that more come into circulation. Alot of what I'm missing series 1 are either unavailable or pretty expensive. I don't have series 2-4.  I bought the Sanrio series last year on Etsy (not official ones).   The actual Nintendo Sanrio series on eBay was listed at 160$!


----------



## tajikey (Feb 22, 2020)

LilD said:


> My hope is that more come into circulation. Alot of what I'm missing series 1 are either unavailable or pretty expensive. I don't have series 2-4.  I bought the Sanrio series last year on Etsy (not official ones).   The actual Nintendo Sanrio series on eBay was listed at 160$!



The official Sanrio set is now closer to $200. I know if I had the set, I'd sell it as fast as I could. I bought 18 packs of Series 4 to get 1 character. I fully plan on listing and selling all the others.


----------



## 15sniper (Feb 22, 2020)

Glad I just about got all 400 base cards. I knew the collection would pay off someday lol


----------



## LilD (Feb 22, 2020)

15sniper said:


> Glad I just about got all 400 base cards. I knew the collection would pay off someday lol



That's gotta feel good to have all.  I am sort of kicking myself for not taking the opportunity and waiting too long.  Still, Ebay is tempting for the entire sets but I'm going to wait and see what the market does with re-releases.


----------



## Zen (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm in for this as well. Picked up an old Galaxy phone and 100pack of tags.



daffy said:


> I am glad they're reprinting some of the cards now, but I won't be getting any more as I have more than enough, and to get the last villagers I really wanted, I used the NFC tag trick. You can buy NFC tags in card format that are roughly the size of an amiibo card (albeit thicker and heavier), print the card image and stick it on if you want a certain look. Instead of paying ?20 or so for one of the Welcome Amiibo villagers, I paid 35p. I would have liked the actual cards but cannot justify paying that kind of money. A lot of them were unavailable on eBay too.


----------



## MissShema (Feb 23, 2020)

I bought my Amiibo cards months ago, I'm so happy they will let us use them in New Horizons!


----------



## tajikey (Feb 25, 2020)

The seller from which I purchased 18 Series 4 packs rose the price $30. I paid $70, and they're now at $100. I was able to pull Stitches, which is the reason I bought the packs, as well as trade bait for Molly and Merengue. The rest I listed on eBay, and have been selling them at a rate of about 3 cards per hour. I've already made my money back, and am still sitting on roughly 80 or so cards.

Closer we get to launch, more popular they'll be...at least that's my prediction.


----------



## mayor-rain (Feb 25, 2020)

Fey said:


> You?re right, those prices did dramatically go up! I?m glad I anticipated the continued amiibo functionality and got all my favorites last year.
> 
> (P.S. It?s the Amiibo Festival version, but I?d consider parting with my Stitches card if you want him as a villager in NH)



how much would you be willing to let him go for?


----------



## Fey (Feb 25, 2020)

mayor-rain said:


> how much would you be willing to let him go for?



Sorry, that specific offer was really only meant for OP. I have other cards for trade in the Post Office though!

Also, if you (or anyone else really) wants Stitches badly, he should still be included in the Amiibo Festival game, which goes for around 20$ on Amazon and might be cheaper than buying just his card at this point :3


----------



## tajikey (Feb 25, 2020)

Fey said:


> Sorry, that specific offer was really only meant for OP. I have other cards for trade in the Post Office though!
> 
> Also, if you (or anyone else really) wants Stitches badly, he should still be included in the Amiibo Festival game, which goes for around 20$ on Amazon and might be cheaper than buying just his card at this point :3



The Series 4 Stitches sells for $20, while the Amiibo Festival Stitches sells for $10.

Also, thank you for the offer. I did end up pulling one out of Series 4, which made me really happy.


----------



## Fey (Feb 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Also, thank you for the offer. I did end up pulling one out of Series 4, which made me really happy.



That’s incredible, I’m really happy for you!


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 26, 2020)

i should have bought wolfgang when he was 4$ but got him right after the direct at 9$ shipped. blagh


----------



## KeatAlex (Feb 26, 2020)

tajikey said:


> The seller from which I purchased 18 Series 4 packs rose the price $30. I paid $70, and they're now at $100. I was able to pull Stitches, which is the reason I bought the packs, as well as trade bait for Molly and Merengue. The rest I listed on eBay, and have been selling them at a rate of about 3 cards per hour. I've already made my money back, and am still sitting on roughly 80 or so cards.
> 
> Closer we get to launch, more popular they'll be...at least that's my prediction.



Good idea, I need to unload all my extras too. The seller that sold me my pack also raised it. From $60 to $100 as well. 
Have to prepare for the new wave!


----------



## miraxe (Feb 26, 2020)

Huh, good to know! Maybe I'll sell a few of my cards. I don't need ALL of them, after all. It would be cool if people could just send me their villagers (or what their villagers WILL look like, rather) after buying a card. I feel like spending $30 on a single card might hurt a little less if you get a doodle in the package, too haha.


----------



## jenikinz (Feb 26, 2020)

I had tons of cards and all the figures when TRU had a huge sale several years back...I sold them all after getting all the ones I wanted and now I wish I had kept them. I paid quite a bit for my sanrio ones, but nothing like what the prices are now!


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 26, 2020)

Maybe Nintendo will officially sell them again to stop the inflation and intercept some profits.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 26, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Maybe Nintendo will officially sell them again to stop the inflation and intercept some profits.



They've already said they're re-releasing some in at least Japan. I still think the secondary market will remain somewhat stable because of New Horizons.


----------



## Circus (Feb 26, 2020)

Dewy said:


> (Stitches is a boy, hehe c: )
> 
> One option that I haven?t seen anyone mention is to buy fan-made Amiibo cards off Etsy. I bought 10 cards for like $1.50 each.
> For collectors they probably aren?t an option since they?re fake, but they work exactly the same as the real amiibo cards for those players who just want a specific villager. I have Stitches, the Sanrio cards, and a few others that all work perfectly despite being fan-made.
> ...



You could learn how to make fan-made amibo cards too. You don't need much to do it, and they work just fine.


----------



## RETSAMDET (Feb 26, 2020)

I looked a couple of days ago, and I noticed that some of the bulk sellers I bought cards from in the past (sellers offering singles of most of the cards in the series) are sold out of a lot more of their stock than they were the last time I checked. Perhaps that’s been a gradual process, but I’m betting that sales rates have really gone up since the ACNH direct.

For now, I’ll probably stick with the cards I already have, and hope I don’t get too attached to any new villagers to the point that I feel I need their cards. I have five cards already (including Stitches, who cost me somewhere in the $10-15 range a couple of years ago), and I don’t want to have an entirely Amiibo village. I’m waiting to see how many villagers we can have before figuring out who to include in my town, but at least I have some favorites who I’m particularly excited about.


----------



## Gurgi (Feb 26, 2020)

Nintendo released an Amiibo card compatibility list, which is very helpful. It looks like the Sanrio cards will not work, so I would not buy those at inflated prices. (EDIT: Although it does say we can get a poster...I wonder if it will be Sanrio themed, or just that animal resident?)

https://nintendowire.com/news/2020/...ility-chart-for-animal-crossing-new-horizons/


----------



## Nix (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm waiting to get new amiibo card packs. I wouldn't waste my money getting old ones atm. Plus, I wanted the sheep from the sanrio series most of all. The rest I can just wait for. You have the option of asking the villagers to move in. I just won't ask them to unless they're dreamies. It'll give me something to look forward to while I build my town.


----------



## Magicman (Feb 26, 2020)

Better get a hacked amiibo chip where you can make it any amiibo you want with a android phone


----------



## Circus (Feb 26, 2020)

Magicman said:


> Better get a hacked amiibo chip where you can make it any amiibo you want with a android phone




If you use a specific kind of N-Tag, which you can buy on amazon in bulk for pretty cheap, you can make all of the amibos you want.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 26, 2020)

Magicman said:


> Better get a hacked amiibo chip where you can make it any amiibo you want with a android phone



You do realize people actually collect the authentic cards, right? There's more to these sets than just getting characters into your map. I know I'd rather have the real thing than some hacked knock-off.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm really hoping they re release the cards when the game comes out. I got a few packs when the welcome amiibo update was launched, and then I rarley found any in stores after a week of the update. I don't really need specific cards, I just want to add to my current collection so I'm probably going to trade all of my extras on the forum when I get more.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 27, 2020)

And now the case I paid $70 for is up to $130. Kicking myself for not buying more when they were only $60.


----------



## LokiBoy (Feb 27, 2020)

I have like duplicates of like 400 amiibo cards just sitting on my bedroom desk and no clue how to trade. I have never sent a letter or mailed anything to anyone in my entire life :S


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

LokiBoy said:


> I have like duplicates of like 400 amiibo cards just sitting on my bedroom desk and no clue how to trade. I have never sent a letter or mailed anything to anyone in my entire life :S



Are you serious? That’s baffling but also kind of neat—you should definitely give it a try. All you do is put a letter, card etc. in an envelope, write the recipient’s address on one side (the side that doesn’t have the flap), and add a stamp. I guess you’d have to look up how many stamps to add for its destination, but if it’s within the same country it’s typically just one.


----------



## LokiBoy (Feb 27, 2020)

Fey said:


> Are you serious? That’s baffling but also kind of neat—you should definitely give it a try. All you do is put a letter, card etc. in an envelope, write the recipient’s address on one the side (the side that doesn’t have the flap), and add a stamp. I guess you’d have to look up how many stamps to add for its destination, but if it’s within the same country it’s typically just one.



Id be so nervous that the cards I send would get damaged, or that the other person would send them and I would get damaged cards in return :S


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

LokiBoy said:


> Id be so nervous that the cards I send would get damaged, or that the other person would send them and I would get damaged cards in return :S



I use clear card sleeves to put them in to prevent that. If you’re going to do a lot of trading that’s definitely a good investment, but I’ve seen some people put them between thicker card paper, or in a thicker envelope too. It’s really quite safe, even without precautions.


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 27, 2020)

I have a lot of the amiibo cards. I wish I had them all but I can?t afford to spend that much on them! I hope everyone at least gets their favorite character!


----------



## Licorice (Feb 27, 2020)

Glad I already bought all my faves in preparation for NH.


----------



## horan (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't have any money atm, but luckily, the villagers I want most are unpopular and therefore not over $2 each :,)


----------



## kemdi (Feb 27, 2020)

$50 for a card?? Geez...so glad I finished all the sets while they were still considered 'worthless' & figurines too... -_- Good luck to all who are just getting started. Hopefully the prices crash again, so you can get what you want at a reasonable price.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 27, 2020)

Most I've gotten so far is $30, and that was for Lucky. 

Sending and receiving cards can be tricky if you've never done it. It's a bit more complicated than addressing the right side of the envelope and adding a stamp. All my cards get a soft sleeve and CardSaver before entering either an envelope or bubble mailer.


----------



## Kristen (Feb 27, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I purchased 18 packs this morning of Series 4 for $69 plus tax, hoping to find Stitches. I can't find him (thanks, Dewy!) for less than $20 on eBay



are you kidding me I sold mine ages ago for like $8


----------



## tajikey (Feb 27, 2020)

Kristen said:


> are you kidding me I sold mine ages ago for like $8



Yep. He's still averaging right around $20 as of today. I did end up pulling one from the packs I bought, which made me pretty happy. Makes it feel like I only spent $50 on the packs because I saved not having to buy him.

Since Monday, I've sold $200 worth of the cards, having only spent $75 to get them. Plus, I traded $40 worth of cards, and have another $100 or so in sale value remaining, not including my Stitches. That would pretty much cover the cost of the system and game.

I just wish I would have bought more.


----------



## Kristen (Feb 27, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Yep. He's still averaging right around $20 as of today. I did end up pulling one from the packs I bought, which made me pretty happy. Makes it feel like I only spent $50 on the packs because I saved not having to buy him.
> 
> Since Monday, I've sold $200 worth of the cards, having only spent $75 to get them. Plus, I traded $40 worth of cards, and have another $100 or so in sale value remaining, not including my Stitches. That would pretty much cover the cost of the system and game.
> 
> I just wish I would have bought more.



omg thank you for letting me know, I may sell the ones I can't trade here. that's wild though. where did you get the packs? I know there are some on Amazon but they're kinda pricey


----------



## tajikey (Feb 27, 2020)

Kristen said:


> omg thank you for letting me know, I may sell the ones I can't trade here. that's wild though. where did you get the packs? I know there are some on Amazon but they're kinda pricey



I bought a box of 18 Series 4 on eBay for $75 last week (were $65 two weeks ago). The same seller now has them listed for $130. I know someone else on here bought a box of 18 Series 3 for $60 from the same seller, but those too have shot up.

There's still room to make money, but it's growing tighter daily.


----------



## Kristen (Feb 27, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I bought a box of 18 Series 4 on eBay for $75 last week (were $65 two weeks ago). The same seller now has them listed for $130. I know someone else on here bought a box of 18 Series 3 for $60 from the same seller, but those too have shot up.
> 
> There's still room to make money, but it's growing tighter daily.



yikes, I don't really have that kind of money. thanks for sharing this info though! I'll probably just keep a close eye on ebay for a while


----------



## tajikey (Feb 27, 2020)

Kristen said:


> yikes, I don't really have that kind of money. thanks for sharing this info though! I'll probably just keep a close eye on ebay for a while



Feel free to PM if you need guidance. The best way to gauge value is by seeing recent sold items. You can do that by searching your card on eBay, say, "Stitches Amiibo," then click on "Advanced Search," then toggle the "Sold Items" option.

Stitches is unique because he has his regular card that's valued at $20, and his Amiibo Festival, which only sells for $10.


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (Feb 28, 2020)

I received my first carts from serie 3 today, happy to find Cousteau and Marshal ! 3 more Monday maybe (I create an account for my grandmother on Amazon, like that "she" can order cards for me but I pay) and 5 through the weeks ! (from other sellers on Amazon, so no restriction) 

I'll look as well after other collections later. I can't wait to see if I'll get Wolfgang ! Some sellers will received more packs soon as they say on the website.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 28, 2020)

blueasteria said:


> I received my first carts from serie 3 today, happy to find Cousteau and Marshal ! 3 more Monday maybe (I create an account for my grandmother on Amazon, like that "she" can order cards for me but I pay) and 5 through the weeks ! (from other sellers on Amazon, so no restriction)
> 
> I'll look as well after other collections later. I can't wait to see if I'll get Wolfgang ! Some sellers will received more packs soon as they say on the website.



I didn't realize Amazon limited the amount of packs you can buy. Check out eBay if/when you get a chance.


----------



## Dizzardy (Feb 28, 2020)

I'd recommend looking towards Etsy. I just bought a Boris card for $3.28, which was the cheapest I could find it for...I guess if I bought them in bulk it would be cheaper but I don't want a bunch of them anyway.

I almost thought about getting a second one, but I don't want to force a bunch of villagers into my town. Just Boris.


----------



## SafariSuz (Feb 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Sending and receiving cards can be tricky if you've never done it. It's a bit more complicated than addressing the right side of the envelope and adding a stamp. All my cards get a soft sleeve and CardSaver before entering either an envelope or bubble mailer.



 |sf>That's true for me as well.  The post office on the forums is one of the greatest places for trading on the internet.  While I started off trading cards within the local Nintendo club, the trading on the forums helped complete the last cards I needed.  I also helped another club member fill in his next-to-last card he needed by trading on the forums. 

It also costs another 15 cents of postage (when sending in the US) in addition to the regular forever stamp, but the peace of mind at having that card protected is important.


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (Feb 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I didn't realize Amazon limited the amount of packs you can buy. Check out eBay if/when you get a chance.



Living in Belgium, I have to pass by Amazon France, so we have a limit infortunately :/ 
I just book 1 more serie 3 pack and a big pack of 10 serie 2 from Germany (with no limit if you pay I see) ; so now I'm waiting for 19 packs coming next week !


----------



## tajikey (Feb 28, 2020)

blueasteria said:


> Living in Belgium, I have to pass by Amazon France, so we have a limit infortunately :/
> I just book 1 more serie 3 pack and a big pack of 10 serie 2 from Germany (with no limit if you pay I see) ; so now I'm waiting for 19 packs coming next week !



That's awesome! Also, I love your avatar. Merengue shares my wife's birthday. I've got her Amiibo card coming in the mail from a member here. So excited!


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (Feb 28, 2020)

Oooh, she's lucky ! I share my birthday with an ugly guy I think haha ! I hope I'll get that Amiibo soon as well.

OMG stop me please guys, I bought 7 more packs from serie 4 this time that's TOO MUCH.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 28, 2020)

blueasteria said:


> Oooh, she's lucky ! I share my birthday with an ugly guy I think haha ! I hope I'll get that Amiibo soon as well.
> 
> OMG stop me please guys, I bought 7 more packs from serie 4 this time that's TOO MUCH.



How much are you paying per pack?


----------



## Magicman (Mar 13, 2020)

Circus said:


> If you use a specific kind of N-Tag, which you can buy on amazon in bulk for pretty cheap, you can make all of the amibos you want.



I was talking about the dongle chip wich you could change the amiibo it reads as at any moment


----------



## Hesper (Mar 13, 2020)

I just won an Ebay auction for Julian for $11 plus shipping, so I'm happy. Might look into Etsy for the Sanrio stuff.


----------



## squidney (Mar 13, 2020)

I feel kinda good about amiibo cards. Missing the sanrio cards and a handful of other random cards. But I have like 30-40 that I bought for the 6$? initial price from targets. I have almost all of the figurine amiibos for animal crossing. And I have some cool cards like ellie, the tomato duck, the old wolf guy and some others. Just ... uh... gotta find where I put all of my cards lul


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

I originally paid $75 for my 18 packs, and am currently at $267.59 in sales with about 50 left to sell. I'd say it was a good investment. They may continue to sell once the game goes live next Friday.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 13, 2020)

I paid about 25 euros in total for 5 cards; Francine, Chrissy, Gladys, Wolfgang and Skye. I don't know if I paid a lot, but I'm happy with my purchase so I atleast didn't pay to much. I remember there were packs with 3 cards for sale at a shop not long ago here for 1,50. I guess that would have been a good investment, but I wanted specific cards so I'm just happy I got my cards before the game releases. All thats missing is Fang....


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

ThomasNLD said:


> I paid about 25 euros in total for 5 cards; Francine, Chrissy, Gladys, Wolfgang and Skye. I don't know if I paid a lot, but I'm happy with my purchase so I atleast didn't pay to much. I remember there were packs with 3 cards for sale at a shop not long ago here for 1,50. I guess that would have been a good investment, but I wanted specific cards so I'm just happy I got my cards before the game releases. All thats missing is Fang....



You paid around $5.50 US per card. Francine goes for $8, Chrissy $10, Gladys $6, Wolfgang $15, and Skye $10. If you paid 25 Euros, then you got a heck of a deal (roughly half their eBay value)!

Fang goes for $15 US, or 13.55 Euro, at least on average. If you can find it for less, then go for it!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 13, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You paid around $5.50 US per card. Francine goes for $8, Chrissy $10, Gladys $6, Wolfgang $15, and Skye $10. If you paid 25 Euros, then you got a heck of a deal (roughly half their eBay value)!
> 
> Fang goes for $15 US, or 13.55 Euro, at least on average. If you can find it for less, then go for it!



Thank you! I had no clue if I got a good deal, because the prices vary a lot from what I've seen. I saw cards prices of 25 dollars on Amazon. Fang btw was prices 8 euros, but it was sold out. If I fibd him I'll buy him, but for now I'm just hoping to get him through the game. He is really a must have for me.

Good to know I got a decent deal though. Still a lot of money for some cards, you can actually buy a decent game for that price....


----------



## meo (Mar 13, 2020)

I got pretty much all the cards I wanted a long ways back.
But I did snag a few of the not as popular villagers while they were still 1-2 dollars today. I also sucked it up and ordered an etsy fan made one for lucky and raddle because I just don't want to pay 20 dollars for those two individually. 

I kind of wonder if we'll see new packs come out though considering some of the new villagers coming and npcs (daisy mae).


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 13, 2020)

After seeing this brilliant render of Chief, I wanted to get a Chief card, but they start at like £12 on ebay ;(


----------



## chocobeann (Mar 13, 2020)

def gonna look into making my own nfc tags since im really just looking to get villagers in-game. Sucks I didn't realize that was a thing sooner or I wouldn't of just spent $20 on cards XD


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

ThomasNLD said:


> Thank you! I had no clue if I got a good deal, because the prices vary a lot from what I've seen. I saw cards prices of 25 dollars on Amazon. Fang btw was prices 8 euros, but it was sold out. If I fibd him I'll buy him, but for now I'm just hoping to get him through the game. He is really a must have for me.
> 
> Good to know I got a decent deal though. Still a lot of money for some cards, you can actually buy a decent game for that price....



Before the Direct, prices weren't this high. Once it was shown that you can use existing Amiibo cards to move villagers in and/or take pictures at Harvey's, it drove prices up. For whatever reason, Wolf villagers fetch a premium. I've still got a spare Lobo hanging around, but I'm sure once the game drops, he'll be snatched up real quick.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 13, 2020)

Check local gaming stores for the cards.   A gaming store that sells new and old games/consoles has the cards in packs for sale.
The price for one pack is $5.99 in Canada.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

stitchmaker said:


> Check local gaming stores for the cards.   A gaming store that sells new and old games/consoles has the cards in packs for sale.
> The price for one pack is $5.99 in Canada.



That's $4.34 US, which right now, would be a heck of a deal. I've scoured the areas around me to no avail.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 13, 2020)

This is why I've always traded cards  I'd usually only buy cheap cards for like a dollar or so, in fact I just made an order for 6 cards a few days ago for $8. Unpopular villagers are still pretty cheap.

After coming back to AC I did notice the huge jump in price on sites like Ebay. It sucks but it was inevitable with New Horizons coming.
If you already have some cards, I'd suggest opening up a trading post to get some of the popular cards you really want. 
Some people have dupes of popular cards and will trade them for more common ones just to complete their collection, so every now and then you can get lucky and get a popular card for a good deal.


----------



## MrBox (Mar 13, 2020)

To be honest, I think that once New Horizons hits... there are going to be so many opportunities to get different type of villagers in the game... and it'd be better to buy a pack and then trade with other people in my opinion!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 13, 2020)

tbh, I wouldn't be surprised if nintendo finally reprints these sets or otherwise releases a new "complete" batch singular set of all these cards due to new horizons


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, I wouldn't be surprised if nintendo finally reprints these sets or otherwise releases a new "complete" batch singular set of all these cards due to new horizons



They've already confirmed a re-release in Japan. This could very well trickle to the States, but it'll be a while.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, I wouldn't be surprised if nintendo finally reprints these sets or otherwise releases a new "complete" batch singular set of all these cards due to new horizons



I hope this happens, but those new villagers might be hard to get x-x
I would love to see new villager cards with them dressed in their new clothes!

Edit: Sorry, I misunderstood!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 13, 2020)

tajikey said:


> They've already confirmed a re-release in Japan. This could very well trickle to the States, but it'll be a while.



oh good

maybe I can finally grab me a series 4 and amiibo+ box then

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunaris said:


> I hope this happens, but those new villagers might be hard to get x-x
> I would love to see new villager cards with them dressed in their new clothes!



err, when I say complete, I just mean for the reprints

I imagine the new villagers and npcs will get their own brand new set


----------



## tajikey (Mar 13, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh good
> 
> maybe I can finally grab me a series 4 and amiibo+ box then
> 
> ...



Which Series 4 needs do you have. I opened 18 packs, and might be able to send a couple your way.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Which Series 4 needs do you have. I opened 18 packs, and might be able to send a couple your way.



everything, but I also only exclusively collect the Japanese language cards


----------



## tajikey (Mar 14, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> everything, but I also only exclusively collect the Japanese language cards



Ah, yeah, mine are only in English


----------



## Neechan (Mar 14, 2020)

I have only a duplicate of Scoot, Coco and Kapp’ns daughter, and I don’t think they’re very popular and don’t know who’d want them


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 14, 2020)

One of the video game chains local to my province has them back in stock (6.99$ CAN each), I think we can expect to see them in bigger stores soon


----------



## StephOnACNL (Mar 15, 2020)

I’m looking on Etsy and it’s a lot more affordable. I wish I would have tried getting a Marshal Amiibo card sooner. He’s sold out everywhere. Nintendo needs to rerelease them. And not in randomized packs that may contain duplicates


----------



## meo (Mar 15, 2020)

I was surprised to see Alfonso skyrocket in price.
I think I got him for like $1-2. Several listings for him are jump to $10+.
Luckily, I was able to find another for $2 before that seller caught on (trying to send one to a friend who loves the character).


----------



## tajikey (Mar 15, 2020)

melsi said:


> I was surprised to see Alfonso skyrocket in price.
> I think I got him for like $1-2. Several listings for him are jump to $10+.
> Luckily, I was able to find another for $2 before that seller caught on (trying to send one to a friend who loves the character).



Prices will only climb until more are released. I've got a bunch of Series 4 listed, and won't be raising prices.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 15, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Prices will only climb until more are released. I've got a bunch of Series 4 listed, and won't be raising prices.



Can you link me to your listings? LOL I only need like 5 more from series 4 I think and I'm looking for cheaper options than $10+


----------



## tajikey (Mar 15, 2020)

Kristen said:


> Can you link me to your listings? LOL I only need like 5 more from series 4 I think and I'm looking for cheaper options than $10+



Send me a PM with what you're missing, and I'll poke through what I have. Depending on the card(s), I may just send them to you.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 15, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Send me a PM with what you're missing, and I'll poke through what I have. Depending on the card(s), I may just send them to you.



I appreciate you so much!


----------



## meo (Mar 15, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Prices will only climb until more are released. I've got a bunch of Series 4 listed, and won't be raising prices.



Well that's nice of you.  
Maybe the seller I used is the same and just is choosing to stay consistent with the prices.


----------



## DukeSR8 (Mar 15, 2020)

Today I got 6 packs from a PNP Games that had a ton, specifically hunting for Wolfgang. I got him in the 5th pack, so all I need is Dobie (only want the OG version due to the fact his NL design looks better than his current one IMO).


----------



## tajikey (Mar 15, 2020)

DukeSR8 said:


> Today I got 6 packs from a PNP Games that had a ton, specifically hunting for Wolfgang. I got him in the 5th pack, so all I need is Dobie (only want the OG version due to the fact his NL design looks better than his current one IMO).



Not sure what PNP games is, but great luck hitting the one you wanted! It took me my 18 packs to hit Stitches.


----------



## DukeSR8 (Mar 15, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Not sure what PNP games is, but great luck hitting the one you wanted! It took me my 18 packs to hit Stitches.



PNP Games is a used games store chain. Basically they buy and sell new and used games. One in my city AFAIK sells the amiibo card series 1-4 (no RV series, otherwise I'd be hunting for Dobie as well). The store I went to recently had restocking occur and I strongly suspect it's solely because of New Horizons causing a massive demand for the cards.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 15, 2020)

DukeSR8 said:


> PNP Games is a used games store chain. Basically they buy and sell new and used games. One in my city AFAIK sells the amiibo card series 1-4 (no RV series, otherwise I'd be hunting for Dobie as well). The store I went to recently had restocking occur and I strongly suspect it's solely because of New Horizons causing a massive demand for the cards.



Ah, okay. Chances are they bought a bunch on eBay and are flipping them for a couple bucks more per pack.


----------



## Kristen (Mar 15, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Ah, okay. Chances are they bought a bunch on eBay and are flipping them for a couple bucks more per pack.



I just looked, they're selling them for $6.99 per. I'm not sure what the originals sold for, but I didn't think it was that big of a difference. (Where they get you is the shipping though - for shipping to Ottawa, ON, it cost $10+ for shipping, and even more expensive, about $15+, to Raleigh, NC)


----------



## tajikey (Mar 15, 2020)

Kristen said:


> I just looked, they're selling them for $6.99 per. I'm not sure what the originals sold for, but I didn't think it was that big of a difference. (Where they get you is the shipping though - for shipping to Ottawa, ON, it cost $10+ for shipping, and even more expensive, about $15+, to Raleigh, NC)



Yuck. I paid $75 for 18 packs which included free shipping. That worked out to a hair more than $4 each. Had I bought a week earlier, they would have been $65 with free shipping.


----------

